# How do the brakes work on a JD 314



## rdevitto (Oct 28, 2009)

I am restoring and old JD 314. I got everything working OK but the Hydrostatic lever does not go to neutral when I step on the brake.
I can't see any connection between the two linkages. 
Is this the way it's supposed to work?
It's really dangerous stopping it in emergencies. Am I missing something? Thanks.


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Ralph,
I don't believe the hydro lever is supposed to go to neutral when brakes are applied.
They are simply for slowing down and turns. I usually just use the hydro to slow down on
my 318.


----------

